# Jeffrey abugel's stranger to my self



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got to know from a recent post here in the forum that Jeffrey abugel's new book stranger to myself has come out. Anyone read it yet? I'm curious to know what it says and how he got better.

This is very silly of me, but my spiritual medium said that I will heal from Dp in 3 years time. Maybe this book will encourage practitioners to find a solution to this,

Jeffrey, if you read this, I'd like to say thank you for your help!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't read it but I plan to. I still haven't gotten through Feeling Unreal and Nausea though. I'll get back to you in 2012.


----------

